# 1/8" Hardware Cloth



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

Does anyone know of a supply company that sells 1/8" hardware cloth by the foot, not the roll. Or where do you get yours? The smallest I can find at Home Depot is 1/4"


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

I get mine at a small farm store in Cartersville Georgia. If you can't find it locally, e-mail me at [email protected] perhaps I can help you.

cchoganjr


----------



## abejorro (May 9, 2011)

One my local Ace hardware's had it by the foot, priced competitively. I did have to some some extensive calling around till I found them. How much do you need?


----------



## heus (Apr 16, 2012)

Honey Run Apiaries in Ohio sells it by the foot. Just ordered and received 5 feet from them.


----------



## Rusty67 (Mar 9, 2010)

I buy mine from Amazon.com.


----------



## SFBee (Apr 16, 2012)

Check Lowes'. I saw some there. They are not the square 1/8 type, more like a diamond 1/8.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...rdware+cloth&rh=n:228013,k:1/8+hardware+cloth


----------



## gjd (Jan 26, 2011)

This needs a sticky. Big box stores only sell stuff they can move in volume. Call your local hardware stores, if you have any left. Then keep going to them even when you can get somethng for a few cents cheaper at Home Depot and Lowes, because if you don't they won't be there the next time you need something that isn't mass-market from China.


----------



## Joebee (Nov 28, 2011)

Ace is the place, looks like they have stores close to you...


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

While some Ace stores sell #8 hardware cloth is small quantities, not all do. The one here does not. If you want it by the foot, Brushy Mountain offers it:
http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/8-Mesh-Hardware-Cloth-1-Linear-Ft/productinfo/539/

And for a good price by the roll, this is a good choice:
http://www.hardwareandtools.com/psearch.php?q=hardware%20cloth


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I will try my local Ace, I already tried the feed stores. If I cant find it then it looks like Brushy mnt wins. Wouldnt you know I just got a order from them three weeks ago. Steve


----------



## jonlorusso (Apr 25, 2011)

Why can't screen door mesh be used in place of hardware cloth? Is it that it's not as durable? Propolis? I've been wondering this since the last time I saw a thread like this and tried to track down my own hardware cloth. 

--jon


----------



## heus (Apr 16, 2012)

I think the bees get their legs caught in it.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Door screen isn't always made of metal, some are various kinds of plastic or fiberglass. Bees will sometimes destroy plastic or fiberglass. Hardware cloth is usually a bit less flexible and stiffer than the metal door screen is made of - hence more durable.


----------



## allniter (Aug 22, 2011)

Amazon----origin point brands llc-
30" x 50' --47.19 ---s/h 26.86


----------



## carlinmo (Jun 6, 2010)

My two local Ace Hardware stores give a very nice discount if you buy an entire 50' roll -- you might have to ask the store manager to get the discount.


----------



## Barry Mayer (Jul 28, 2010)

Varroa mite won't fall thru it.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Hmmm.



> The female mite is brown to reddish-brown in color, measuring 1.1 to 1.2 mm in length and 1.5 to 1.6 mm in width (about the size of a pinhead).
> 
> https://agdev.anr.udel.edu/maarec/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/Varroa_Mites_PMP2.pdf


The wires in #8 hardware cloth are about 3 mm apart.
(1/8" = 3.18 mm, but we need to account for the thickness of the wires themselves.) Male varroa mites are even smaller than the females, but males rarely make it out of the brood cell alive, according to ARS.


----------



## JConnolly (Feb 21, 2015)

McMaster Carr part number 9217T18. 36" wide roll sold by the foot, $2.35/ft, plus shipping (I ordered 5', shipping was $11)


For those unfamiliar with McMaster, they are a large online industrial/commercial supplier that is likely to have almost any kind of hardware you are looking for - a place that can come in handy for beeks. Because of their shipping volume most UPS ground shipments will arrive in 2-3 days, sometimes it even comes the next day.


----------



## Fetustician (Feb 23, 2015)

I got that one too, it arrived fast and in good shape. It looked very tightly wounded but was rather easy to make flat, and surprisingly easy to bend straight just on the corner of the bench and finished with pliers.


----------



## DanielD (Jul 21, 2012)

McMaster Carr is a good place to do business. I use them often and you will get the order fast.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000LF87AE/ref=pe_385040_127541850_TE_item


----------



## jaked007 (Apr 16, 2014)

Bought 10 feet saturday at Ace Hardware they also sell rolls if you need that much.


----------

